

Water Quality Portal - Mz
http://www.waterqualitydata.us/

======
Mz
FYI:

 _The Water Quality Portal (WQP) is a cooperative service sponsored by the
United States Geological Survey (USGS), the Environmental Protection Agency
(EPA), and the National Water Quality Monitoring Council (NWQMC). It serves
data collected by over 400 state, federal, tribal, and local agencies._

